# 1/25 Revell 1999 Silverado



## Rascak (Apr 16, 2012)

Long time no see guys I have once again lost the instructions to this kit and now I can't find it online. Does anyone have a link to one?

Also I still Plan on posting pics once I figure out how to get them off my phone.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

This is likely not the version you have but maybe they'll be some help till you find the real deal.

http://public.fotki.com/drasticplas...nstruction_sheets/revell/revell-custom-silve/


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

As I recall, Thundercat built that kit not too long ago. He may still have the instructions. I'll try to get in touch with him to find out. I've noticed that he's not on here too often recently, but I know he's on a couple of other sites I'm on too.


----------



## Rascak (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. I had found those instructions online as well but it isn't the same. And thank you mr. Jim for the help and rondo as well


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

CorvairJim said:


> As I recall, Thundercat built that kit not too long ago. He may still have the instructions. I'll try to get in touch with him to find out. I've noticed that he's not on here too often recently, but I know he's on a couple of other sites I'm on too.




Hey, how often does someone quote his own post on here, huh? Anyhow, I checked with John (Thundercat), and it turns out his model was a 2002 Silverado, not the 1999 version. Sorry, Rascak, I tried...


----------



## Rascak (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Jim no worries I'll find it or figure it out!


----------

